# Loading press recommendations



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have never done any reloading, but I'm starting to think it might be a good idea.

I don't have much space to have a very extensive shop. I am not too concerned about how many rounds I can crank out in an hour. 

I need someting simple, reliable, and economical.

Plan to reload .357 Magnum, .45 ACP, .400 Cor-bon, .44 Magnum and .308 Winchester.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Check out the Dillon 550 as it will do handguns and rifles. It's a turrent press and not a progressive. It will accept all major brands of dies. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

No Prob, go to the "Home" area and read all of the posts in the "Reloading" category. Be sure to go all the way back to the beginning. There's a pile of good info from numerous experienced reloading members who are willing to share their experience with anyone willing to read it. I learned a lot there from Baldy, TOF and the rest. Reloading is a good hobby and gives you the enjoyment of firing your own loads.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

+1 to Baldy

Hard to beat a dillion....

Money well Spent :smt033


I currently use a Dillon 650 - I only reload Handgun ammo at this time
Subject to change....

Hope you are saving Brass :smt023


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

You can't beat LEE gear for the price. They have a new, pretty rugged single stage press called the "challenger breech lock". Which is nice since it has quick-change die bushings (extras are cheap too!). Its only about $50 by itself but you can get it in a kit for about $100. The kit comes with a powder scale, a powder measure, a hand priming tool and some other goodies too...well worth it!

Press:

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=176078&t=11082005

Kit

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=423081&t=11082005


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

+1 on Lee stuff. You can get started fairly cheap and if you start with a single stage press you'll still use it after you get in to progressive stage presses. If you don't like reloading then you aren't out much in the way of money. If you are loading for pistol a progressive press is the only sane choice in the long run.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have my heart set on the dillon xl650. And hopefully in 2 weeks it will be mine


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> I have my heart set on the dillon xl650. And hopefully in 2 weeks it will be mine


Just got a XL-650 and it is one fine machine. I have run about 400rds of .223 and about 2,000rds of .45ACP through it. That case feeder on top is a big A+. The powder check system is great too. It goes off with in + or - .2grs of powder charge. I still look at all and weight every tenth one as old habits are hard to break. :smt023
Hope you like yours as well as I like mine Mr JPruett.:smt1099


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Just got a XL-650 and it is one fine machine. I have run about 400rds of .223 and about 2,000rds of .45ACP through it. That case feeder on top is a big A+. The powder check system is great too. It goes off with in + or - .2grs of powder charge. I still look at all and weight every tenth one as old habits are hard to break. :smt023
> Hope you like yours as well as I like mine Mr JPruett.:smt1099


thanks for the input. I'm glad to have found someone that has one and is happy with it. The powder check is my main reason for wanting this one. I plan to weigh also. i have no experience reloading so everything i can do to make it a little safer will be worth it.

Did you get yours direct from Dillon? I do most of my ordering with midwayusa and they dont seem to carry Dillon.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No I have a Dillon Dealer about 30 miles south of me that I deal with. If you do not have one fairly close I would just order direct or through the :smt023Brian Enos page. http://www.brianenos.com/ or http://www.dillonprecision.com/.:smt023
You might try calling Dillon and asking if there is a dealer in your area. If you need any help just hollar. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I've just joined the Dillon owners club.

Am in the process of setting the newly arrived XL650 up.

Going to post a pic soon!!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Internet Explorer*

Wanna be Dillon 550B owners: I have just had the most frustrating time with Dillon Precision Site. I tried 4-5 times to get the site to download my list.

It didn't work with ''Firefox''. After calling Dillon, Dillon's people couldn't get the site to work either. Pissed; yes I was.

Then, a light bulb went off; why not try ''Internet Explorer''. Works perfectly.

Dillon's site was built around ''Firefox''?? Shouldn't work on Internet Explorer.

Use Internet Explorer and you'll not have grief.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Wanna be Dillon 550B owners: I have just had the most frustrating time with Dillon Precision Site. I tried 4-5 times to get the site to download my list.
> 
> It didn't work with ''Firefox''. After calling Dillon, Dillon's people couldn't get the site to work either. Pissed; yes I was.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that. I been going to their site for years using IE and I never have had any problems.:smt033


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Baldy: Sir; I'm too old  to let much aggravate me to much. But dang if this experience didn't raise the numbers a little.

Dillon's site works fine on I.E. 

Dillon's site was developed to work with ''Firefox'' predominately. My understanding from the tech @Dillon.

I had all but given up, until the ''light bulb'' sparked.

Actually; had I.E. not worked; the composed message to ''Michael Dillon'' would have indicated my displeasure with shopping @Dillon. 

We are "hobbyist',' being aggravated while shopping shouldn't happen. 

Dillon's position with the "hobbyist" re loaders; wouldn't have the fame had the product not been at the top. 

Personally; I ordered Redding's catalog and was preparing to just move on.

follow up with your experience and thanks.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Craig so is the club going to expand?

It took me a while to set the press up but now it's a real pleasure seeing how easily the ammo bin fills up :smt033

I'm experiencing some initial problems such as primers jamming and powder not released at times, I've probably still to figure everything out properly.

A very fine piece of machinery indeed. Now I can shoot twice a week, reloading times having been downsized a lot.

Craig, I found some nice pics i shot in italy, where to post them?

Your E-mail?

If anyone else interested I can post'em in 'general disccussion'

I can sure post my place since we can take the oportunity to discuss about rural residence defence with a handgun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Baldy: Sir; I'm too old  to let much aggravate me to much. But dang if this experience didn't raise the numbers a little.
> 
> Dillon's site works fine on I.E.
> 
> ...


My experience has been great with Dillon. I had to call them twice on the frist set up and they were very polite and helpful. Now that I have made several change overs from different calibers it's a piece of cake. I agree that I don't like to be aggravated if I am the one spending the money. So far as the Fire Fox issuse I quit using them a long time ago. Good luck with which ever one you get.:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dillon*

mccoy: Sir; I'll do blue:smt023 reality Dillon is probably the best of the "Progressives". 
My desire is to set up with .38-9mm-.357-.40-.41-.44, 270-7.62.54
After researching, following along with new owners. My decision came easier.

Originally I had spent the energy studying Reddings Turret. I really wanted one. The more I researched, about the same cost, about the same finished product, and about the same learning curve.
Dillon support, Reddings support, RCBS support, Lee support, Lyman support are all about the same. Dillon, Redding, RCBS, Lee are probably at the top of customer support.

Baldy: Sir; I was about to load up the bus and head to Arizona. Boy was I ticked. Now; good thing light bulbs and friendly supporters of Dillon. Man oh Man.

Firefox let me down. Maybe Dillons tech was wrong, or the got some sort of '''bug'''


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The only loading I do anymore is just for pistols and had bought one of the Dillon square deal pressed a while back. If all you're going to load for is hand guns then it's the one to have. The downside to the Square Deal is the dies are different then with the other Dillon presses so I ws out some Xtra gren at first. But having the powder drop and everything for each caliber I load and the ease of setup makes it super fast and easy to change over. A few adjustments and I'm chunking away again.


If I still loaded for long guns then the 550 is a really nice setup. At any rate the Dillon presses have always been my choce:smt023


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I have completed the setup of my new XL650. 
She's awesome and dwarfs the Lee classic, which I keep using though for testing new recipes with a little number of reloads.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Lord that thing is *HUGE!* Looks nice too. Have you got it completely figured out yet or are you still getting to know each other?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad to see you got it up and going there Mr McCoy. I see that little desk light you got there. I got tired of fighting the light deal so I went up to Office Max and got a big clamp on halogen one for $39.00. I also got the roller handle for my press and it works a lot smoother. Here's a couple of pictures with the new light and handle. Man that thing is like turning on the sun.:smt023


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Mucho neat-o, Baldy,
you got a monster press, monster lamp now, I wonder what's gonna be next...:mrgreen:

True enough I realized with a good light you can have an instant look into the inside of the cases and verify powder level when the alarm buzzes.

So thanks for prompting me, a lamp is in order and a roller hand as well !

:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Baldy n mccoy*

You two are the ''champs'':smt023 great looking set-ups.

It's going to be a little while before ''I'' turn "Blue" when it does:smt033

Continue talking about your experiences. Thanks


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Lord that thing is *HUGE!* Looks nice too. Have you got it completely figured out yet or are you still getting to know each other?


Gotta confess it still feels a little like moving around a 120 lbs. Rottweiler.

Important thing is you doan mess with its food bowl... :smt033 :smt033


----------

